# Ghost hand I vs. II



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, I since I haven't heard any reviews about the new ghost hand (ghost hand II), I wanted to make a poll asking you guys how you feel about the ghosthand I and II.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I wanted to make a poll asking you guys how you feel about the ghost and I and I.


The ghost is pretty cool, but you and you are a bit odd. 

Anyway, I have an orginal Ghost hand and it's pretty nice. I have no idea if the new one is any better though.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to make a poll asking you guys how you feel about the ghost and I and I.
> ...



Lol. Sorry. Do the original Ghosthands have edge caps on them?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, they're interchangable with F-II, which is nice for me.
Having lost a F-II cap before.


I do not especially like the ghost hand.
It's okay, but I prefer other types.
I only use it because it's my quietest cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah, they're interchangable with F-II, which is nice for me.
> Having lost a F-II cap before.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh darn, I guess I'll have to glue the edge caps. I hate them when they fall off. That's why I don't like F-II. Oh well I'll try making a Gods hand cube (or something like that) that I saw on youtube. I think it'll be worth a try.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they're interchangable with F-II, which is nice for me.
> ...



My ghost hand caps never fall off.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Try dropping it.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they're interchangable with F-II, which is nice for me.
> ...


A ghost hand cube is very much like a type F- caps on the corner pieces, same bubbly look. The only thing is that on my ghost hand cube, I cannot take out the center caps, so I thought that was somewhat odd


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 2, 2010)

i think the scrubbing board design on the edges and the big-cube type corners is pretty cool. i don't have either of them, but i just choose the one that looks cool


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think the scrubbing board design on the edges and the big-cube type corners is pretty cool. i don't have either of them, but i just choose the one that looks cool



Lol. I will try out the Ghosthand II and make a review about it.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 2, 2010)

Ghost Hand II?
Where can i find it?
Is it the Dayan (taiyan) Cube?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

It's on BigBee99's store. And it's not the Taiyan.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Mar 22, 2010)

So does anyone here actually have a ghosthand I and II?


----------



## BrunoAD (Apr 28, 2010)

I have both. These are amazing cubes. They feel great and look great. I think that GHII is better in feel and look. Even the stickers are special and beautiful. It just emanates quality... A work of art...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 19, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



The ghost hand caps are very difficult to get out... They don't fall out when you drop it you need a blade to get them off.


----------



## Winball (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a Ghost Hand 1, and I think it's pretty much useless. Maybe it's not broken in or something. But it turns slow,and its hard to tell the difference on red/orange. (White version)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 19, 2010)

Winball said:


> I have a Ghost Hand 1, and I think it's pretty much useless. Maybe it's not broken in or something. But it turns slow,and its hard to tell the difference on red/orange. (White version)



Loosen it and it will turn soo much faster as for the stickers it should be obvious


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jun 19, 2010)

i pick II
the GH II cut corners very well. Almost a whole cubie.
If you use silicone liquid, it turns even quiter than F, ultra smooth.

it's a very good yet low cost cube, even cheaper than the 1st gen.

the con is, (i think) beacuse of the sharp shapes hook on the corners, sometimes (just some times) it locks. But i think this will go off if the sharp hook sanded down a lil bit. I'm planning to do it.

the cube is light and fast, not too much my liking
i prefer a heavy cube like edison and Alpha I.

But if you're a big fan of F, i'll bet that you'll love this one.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 19, 2010)

I have both GHII and GHI, I prefer GHI by far.

Less lockups, more stable, as fast. You don't need a lot of corner cutting on a GHI since it does not overshoot at all.


----------



## radmin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have the ghost hand II. It's faster and quieter than FII but locks up slightly more. I like it a lot.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got a white GHII today, (broken in) from the MN comp.....feels amazing IMO

idk whether I like my haiyan modded AV or this now xD

Doesn't cut as much as i'd like it to.....but it's super fast.....little locks....


----------



## pistelli (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the ghosthand 2. It's my first speedcube so I really have nothing to compare it to. It's great though. It locks up a bit, but that really isn't a problem. Corner cutting is amazing(in the unobstructed direction). It's a little to fast for me, but that may just be because I'm used to my storebought. I'll get used to it. Even though I'm not used to it, it actually has sped me up by a few seconds already just because of the smoothness.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Oh darn, I guess I'll have to glue the edge caps. I hate them when they fall off. That's why I don't like F-II. Oh well I'll try making a Gods hand cube (or something like that) that I saw on youtube. I think it'll be worth a try.


I play with mine every day they never come off. I think it is a great beginner cube and is a wonderful speedcube. I don't like the 2nd one as much.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 21, 2010)

Winball said:


> I have a Ghost Hand 1, and I think it's pretty much useless. Maybe it's not broken in or something. But it turns slow,and its hard to tell the difference on red/orange. (White version)


 LIES


----------



## splinteh (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't like my Ghost Hand very much. I don't even know why I got it. It can't cut corners very well and locks up like crazy. Put on cubesmith stickers and you have an even worse cube. This is just my opinion.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 21, 2010)

Winball said:


> I have a Ghost Hand 1, and I think it's pretty much useless. Maybe it's not broken in or something. But it turns slow,and its hard to tell the difference on red/orange. (White version)


 
I have to agree with this. Ghosthands are just plain nothing compared to the F2.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

In my opinion, GII has more corner cutting and is smoother, but GI is pretty good too, I'd go with GSII though


----------



## skeevs (Sep 23, 2010)

I wanna like the GH2, but it locks up too often! That is incomparison to F-II or Guhong. :\


----------



## Zarlor (Sep 23, 2010)

My GHII locks up way more than my GHI. Hard locks. Maybe I'll play with the tension again on it, but for now my GHI is better for sure.


----------



## IIIFC (Sep 24, 2010)

GHOST HAND II....it better in many ways...GHII has a UNIQUE design for edge and center...it has some kind a wave that makes the gliding feel so different..


----------



## Bagdecubes (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a Ghosthand II, and I think it's awesome, except the stickers peel pretty easily... I just love how smooth and easy to turn it is.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 27, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I have to agree with this. Ghosthands are just plain nothing compared to the F2.


 
I've had both and they are good beginner cubes, but just go with an F2. There's really no point in buying a Ghosthand unless you want to teach a cube class and want to save the extra dollar or two per cube.


----------



## Morlock (Dec 21, 2010)

I just got my Ghost Hand II yesterday. I love it. It's my new favorite cube. I immediately ordered another for backup, and a white version as well.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my GHII 
Its really loose now and pops a Bunch.


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 4, 2011)

I know, old thread, but anyhow: I think it fits well under the headline "Ghosthand I vs. Ghosthand II" and as far as I know, there is no real comparison elsewhere.

So wouldn't it be nice, if someone who ownes both cubes makes some good pictures for direct comparison of the parts and looks and uploads them up on this thread? I would appreciate it!


----------



## Olji (Jan 4, 2011)

i got both cubes, but not available at the moment, can take some pics when i can, however i think that the GH II is better than the GH I, they both good cubes though, both tends to lock up, and pop rate is minimal, the GH II have'nt popped for me yet, and it was my main for quite some time

IMO the feel of the GH II is better than the feel of the GH I, both got a smooth feel, but GH II feels smoother, and its quiet too, and rather hard to pop out a piece on purpose

will have them available in a couple of days, so will post pics by then hopefully

they're not so different though, mostly the edges is the significant change, since the GH II got some kind of ridges on them, and the corners look a little different, the core however is identical what i have seen, although i have'nt inspected the core closely yet


----------



## Erzz (Jan 4, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I know, old thread, but anyhow: I think it fits well under the headline "Ghosthand I vs. Ghosthand II" and as far as I know, there is no real comparison elsewhere.
> 
> So wouldn't it be nice, if someone who ownes both cubes makes some good pictures for direct comparison of the parts and looks and uploads them up on this thread? I would appreciate it!


 
GH
GHII


----------



## Karth (Jan 4, 2011)

I prefer GH2 over the GH, they are pretty similiar they are both VERY cheap and great beginner cubes. They never pop, I always lend my ghost hands when teaching other people to solve the cube.


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> will have them available in a couple of days, so will post pics by then hopefully


Thanks for the reply but since Erzz reminded me of Stefans Cube-Comparison-Site (I forget about it since most puzzles I searched for in the past weren't there) I was able to take a look at the cubes. But thank you anyway!


----------



## Bapao (Jan 5, 2011)

I got my Ghost Hand II(GHII) yesterday. I can only compare it to an AV, stickerless GuHong and a storebought at the moment. 
I have the following cubes coming from WitEden that I'll be able to compare the GHII to later; GuHong stickered, Lingyun, C-III and an Alpha Feng. There's also an F-II I'm expecting that's stuck in transit somewhere... 

- It's a really smooth turner and pretty quiet, the least noisy cube of the ones I have so far. The GuHong is smoother, but I heard that the stickerless GuHong is smoother than the stickered one, so I'm curious how that will compare. 

- The bubbly exterior is cute, but I prefer the more substantial feel of the Alpha V and the extreme clean cut of the GuHong. I feel I'm more in touch with the later 2 cubes compared to the GHII. 

- I have the "Ghost-style" colored GHII. It's a semi translucent white which gives it a "Ghosty" look. Or at least that's what I'm assuming the point of the color is. I used it in the train to work this morning. I noticed people looking at it as if they felt sorry for my discolored and disfigured "Rubiks Cube" ;o) I kinda like the color though, it's...different ;o) 

- Corner cutting is average, on par with the AV for the most part. The GHII isn't worn in yet though, although it was lubed out of the box. On a side note: I relube all my cubes with Lubix after receiving them, so it's a fair comparison in terms of lubrication. 

- The stickers are WEIRD. They're more or less F-II stickers in terms of shape and size but the weird thing is; they're inconsistently textured. It seems to have been done on purpose though; white, blue and green are glossy, red, yellow and orange are totally flat(matte). 
I don't know if I like it yet but it's certainly a different feel. 

- As others have mentioned, it has sharp corners and "clicks" a lot when they get caught in the mechanism. It's annoying but doesn't halt the cube as it might do on a store bought for example. An AV does the same thing but not as often as the GHII. But then again, I'm a sloppy solver. 

My conclusion is that if you're an accurate cuber, then do take a look at this cube. The feel of it is really nice as long as it isn't snagging. If you're new (like me), then take the time to get accurate before tying the GHII. I won't be going back to my store bought any time soon as it hurts my hands after a while. My Alpha V is the best cube for me at the moment; it's forgiving to a degree and doesn't lock as much as the GHII. When I'm better, I'll certainly go back to give the GHII another try...


----------



## theace (Jan 5, 2011)

The ghost hand 2 is a lot faster. It has a weird airy feel and is very very smooth. It's like you hardly need any effort to turn it. However, it's corner cutting capabilities connot cope with the speed of the cube making it very prone to ugly lock ups. The ghost hand 1 on the other hand, isn't too fast or loose, but is quite well balanced. I find it much easier to control than the ghosthand 2. I prefer the stickers on the 1 as well. And it comes with a pouch hehe...


----------



## Cheli (Jan 5, 2011)

pistelli said:


> I have the ghosthand 2. It's my first speedcube so I really have nothing to compare it to. It's great though. It locks up a bit, but that really isn't a problem. Corner cutting is amazing(in the unobstructed direction). It's a little to fast for me, but that may just be because I'm used to my storebought. I'll get used to it. Even though I'm not used to it, it actually has sped me up by a few seconds already just because of the smoothness.



This is pretty much the case for me too, I only have a Ghost Hand II and a storebought. The GH II is really smooth, light, and has weird/interesting stickers.



b4p4076 said:


> My conclusion is that if you're an accurate cuber, then do take a look at this cube. The feel of it is really nice as long as it isn't snagging. If you're new (like me), then take the time to get accurate before tying the GHII.





theace said:


> The ghost hand 2 is a lot faster. It has a weird airy feel and is very very smooth. It's like you hardly need any effort to turn it. However, it's corner cutting capabilities connot cope with the speed of the cube making it very prone to ugly lock ups. The ghost hand 1 on the other hand, isn't too fast or loose, but is quite well balanced. I find it much easier to control than the ghosthand 2. I prefer the stickers on the 1 as well. And it comes with a pouch hehe...



These sound correct to me, though I don't own other speedcubes to compare.. I'm not the most accurate cuber so I keep getting lock-ups, but it does turn very smoothly. It comes pre-lubed and even after several hundred solves, I only lubed it because I was bored, not because there was really a noticeable decrease in turn speed.

I might be getting another speedcube within the next few months so I'll be able to do a better comparison then. BTW, my Ghost Hand II also came with a pouch, so it might be more dependent on where you buy it.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah, I get pouches with my cubes here and there, depends on the store you're buying from. I finally got my F-II yesterday and apart from it being a bit fragile (caps), it's a good mix of the AV and a GHII. I've been playing with it for a few hours and it runs really well, second only to my GuHong. I recommend it if you're planning on getting a new cube, you might want to consider the GuHong too as that is an astoundingly good puzzle (i'm not good enough for it yet myself though).


----------



## Bagdecubes (Jan 8, 2011)

I like solving the GHII, _because_ of the airy and smooth feeling, although there are quite a few lock-ups at first,and I don't like Ghosthand stickers, they always make my fingers slip or my nail cuts the corner of the sticker, the GuHong is the way to go, I had the 6-coloured GuHong, and it was amazing, until I lost it


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 8, 2011)

I modded ghost hand II so it's extremely fast and doesn't lock up.


----------



## Morlock (Jan 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I modded ghost hand II so it's extremely fast and doesn't lock up.



How so??


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 10, 2011)

Ghosthand I is 3.14159265 times better than Ghosthand II. GHII locks up too much, even when doing a simple R U Ri Ui trigger..


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 10, 2011)

Is gh 2 better than the guhong?


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Is gh 2 better than the guhong?


 It's personal preference, but I'm sure many people would say no.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 11, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Is gh 2 better than the guhong?



The GuHong cuts corners better and locks up much less frequently. It's the better cube IMO.


----------



## notluK (Jan 12, 2011)

theace said:


> *The ghost hand 2 is a lot faster. It has a weird airy feel and is very very smooth.* It's like you hardly need any effort to turn it. However, it's corner cutting capabilities connot cope with the speed of the cube making it very prone to ugly lock ups. The ghost hand 1 on the other hand, isn't too fast or loose, but is quite well balanced. I find it much easier to control than the ghosthand 2. I prefer the stickers on the 1 as well. And it comes with a pouch hehe...



While waiting for my c4u shipment to get to me I ordered a few other cubes from a couple US-based cubeshops online.
The Ghost Hand 2 is the first actual "speed cube" I've ever gotten to use thus far, and without even having another to compare it to (other than my original Rubik's) the word I would use for it is also "airy", really a different feel entirely from a Rubik's. Though I don't know whether it's my type of cube, after trying out a few more cubes and using this a bit more I'm hoping to have more of an opinion on it.


----------

